
Court reinstates SCO’s misappropriation claim against IBM in longrunning lawsuit - internetcases
http://blog.internetcases.com/2017/10/30/court-reinstates-scos-misappropriation-claim-against-ibm-in-long-running-lawsuit/
======
cratermoon
Just in time for Halloween, this undead company and the zombie lawsuit are
back from the grave.

